# Suppressor on your hunting rifle?



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm thinking about taking the plunge on an ultra7 to help save some hearing when in the field and during target practice for my kids and dogs. how many of you are running a suppressor on your lite weight hunting rigs?


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

I hunt with a variety of suppressors. Don't know that I'll ever hunt without one now that i have them. The Ultra 7 is my favorite. If you want more info feel free to pm me you phone number and I could give you a shout sometime. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I like the idea behind a suppressor and can attest to hearing loss that come with shooting a lot, but a couple of things. First, I just can't make myself stick a big ugly old beer can on the end of my rifles...all my rifles are classics, no black stuff for me, thank you, and secondly, I checked the price of that Ultra 7 you're talking about and at around a $1000 I just can't see the bang(no pun intended) for my buck. I suppose that on a high use target rifle, ok, but to spend that kind of money on a hunting rifle, well, maybe you just make a lot more money than me.

How about muffs(they even make them for your dog)? For a thousand bucks I think you could probably hire a "Muff bearer" to trot along behind you while out in the field waiting to take that one shot.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I love the thought of a suppressor, I hate the thought of threading my beautiful Model 70 barrel.

I've been looking at cans for ARs and the like, the new "multi-cal" cans seem to be the way to go. You can swap out the inserts to work with all kinds of different calibers and combinations.

I'd love a small can on my Ruger SR22. Thats about the only possible thing that could make that gun more fun.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you start right now you might get the tax stamp and supressor by next years hunting seasons. 

I won't do it due to the fact that I don't need the barrel sticking out another foot or so. I watched a fellow hunter try and walk through some oak brush this year with one on his rifle and it was quite interesting.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Critter said:


> If you start right now you might get the tax stamp and supressor by next years hunting seasons.
> 
> I won't do it due to the fact that I don't need the barrel sticking out another foot or so. I watched a fellow hunter try and walk through some oak brush this year with one on his rifle and it was quite interesting.


Just have the barrel cut down when you have it threaded. Shoot a caliber that excels in 18/20" length. 
I'd love to shoot one myself by it's way over budget

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I'd love a small can on my Ruger SR22. Thats about the only possible thing that could make that gun more fun.
> 
> -DallanC


22 suppressors are too much fun. I've got a SilencerCo Sparrow for my .22's and 17 HMR's. Hunting rabbits with the Sparrow screwed onto a 10/22 or my Ruger 22/45 more fun then should be allowed.

The cost of the stamp, trust (if you set one up) and then the suppressor is a $$$ deal.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

Before I bought my 1st suppressor, I thought they were just a really expensive cool factor. Now i understand that they are actually a game changer. I would give the analogy of high end optics. I tell people not to look through my Swarovski spotting unless they want to buy one. I don't think a person can really appreciate suppressors until they've actually used them. Much like expensive optics, suppressors aren't necessary, but are well worth the money you put into them, and will enhance both your shooting and hunting experiences. 

In addition to sound suppression, you also get reduced recoil and much different reactions to shots by game. I've shot numerous animals with a suppressed gun and watched the surrounding animals simply go back to feeding. Who doesn't want a 2nd chance at a missed animal? Miss it with a suppressed gun, and you'll likely get that 2nd, 3rd, or 4th opportunity that you probably wouldn't have with an unsuppressed gun.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

The Ultra 7 is a VERY nice suppressor! My step dad has a 30 cal Ultra 7 and it really makes a difference while shooting. 

I just ordered a Gunwerks 8ight - can't wait to get that thing sometime next year. My brother worked for Gunwerks over the summer and was really impressed by their line of suppressors. Hoping to be able to hunt with it next rifle season.


----------



## Stikflikr (Jul 24, 2013)

I just got my suppressor and was told that it’s illegal to use one in Utah. I haven’t found that in the proclamation yet but reading this thread I’m guessing it is ok.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I've never seen a restriction on using one for hunting. I just can't stand the thought of adding the length to my rifle. I also can't or don't know of any calibers that are better at a18-20" barrel length than 24-26".

I'd sure like one for my .204 or any of my AR style rifles though.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

KineKilla said:


> I've never seen a restriction on using one for hunting. I just can't stand the thought of adding the length to my rifle. I also can't or don't know of any calibers that are better at a18-20" barrel length than 24-26".
> 
> I'd sure like one for my .204 or any of my AR style rifles though.


I'm terms of velocity, sure, longer barrels will outrun the shorter counterparts - I don't think it's all that necessary though. I wanted to milk as much velocity as I could from my 338 RUM (went 30"), but that came at the expense of weight and limited maneuverability. Now I'm finding myself liking shorter barreled rifles when considering use of a suppressor - super quiet and still with plenty of velocity to get the job done. Can easily adjust my scope a few more "clicks" to compensate for the reduced velocity.

I'm planning on building a 22" 7 SAUM this summer - at that length, I'll still be able to sling 180 gr pills at 2800-2850, which is still plenty for hunting.

Just wishing my Form 4 would go faster - only 2.5 months into my wait. Hopefully I'll have it for my WY deer hunt!


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

Most states allow hunting with a suppressor, including Utah. See https://silencerco.com/yes-silencers-are-legal for more details.

I hunt with a 7" suppressor on the end of both a 24" and a 26" barrel. I really haven't found them to hinder me.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fobit (Mar 1, 2017)

In parts of Germany it is illegal to hunt without a suppressor.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Bringing back an old thread...

On Saturday I finally decided to pick up a suppressor. I'm going with the Silencer Co Omega 300. Submitted all the e-forms and now the waiting period begins!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

CPAjeff said:


> Bringing back an old thread...
> 
> On Saturday I finally decided to pick up a suppressor. I'm going with the Silencer Co Omega 300. Submitted all the e-forms and now the waiting period begins!


You'll regret it......



That is, not doing it sooner. Once I got past the cost, wait period and the fact that the movies oversold it's capabilities, i learned what I was missing. Congratulations on your first suppressor.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

APD said:


> You'll regret it......
> 
> 
> 
> That is, not doing it sooner. Once I got past the cost, wait period and the fact that the movies oversold it's capabilities, i learned what I was missing. Congratulations on your first suppressor.


What do you like most about yours? I've got a Ridgeline 7mm that I'm going to put it on. Also, I have a compact Tikka 243 that is going to get threaded here shortly. I can't wait to test it on both guns!!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Funny to see this pop up again - my last post in this thread was when I was waiting for my first suppressor to be approved. Now I'm waiting for my 3rd and 4th to be approved! Once I shot suppressed, I couldn't shoot without it. It's a much more pleasant shooting experience. 

For my recent purchases, I picked up another Gunwerks 8ight (made a deal swapping Berger 215 gr projectiles) and a Thunderbeast 338 Ultra. Keeping my fingers crossed the E-files will go quick! I'm about 80 and 60 days in at this point!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

CPAjeff said:


> What do you like most about yours? I've got a Ridgeline 7mm that I'm going to put it on. Also, I have a compact Tikka 243 that is going to get threaded here shortly. I can't wait to test it on both guns!!


All has been said above but if I had to pick my favorite attribute it's the loss of the concussive wave. My head gets too many pressure waves as it is. 

The recoil reduction is nice for spotting shots and correcting if you miss. As pointed out above, you may get a second shot as the report is difficult for the animals to accurately detect. About half the time the rest of the herd stays put or slowly moves off, allowing a follow-up or the take of a second animal.

Lastly, the initial reason I purchased was to save my hearing without the necessity of having ear protection for every shot. I still target practice with ear pro but do not hunt with it.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

With all the talk about scopes on muzzleloader being unfair and too effective and trail cams being not fair chase but shooting at game with a suppressor and being able to takes follow up shots because the game has no clue they're being shot at with a suppressor is somehow ok but those other things are not?


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

ridgetop said:


> With all the talk about scopes on muzzleloader being unfair and too effective and trail cams being not fair chase but shooting at game with a suppressor and being able to takes follow up shots because the game has no clue they're being shot at with a suppressor is somehow ok but those other things are not?


Good point. Any other items you'd like to point out to the powers that be. They are in a banning mood lately. Frankly I'll go back to a stick and string if everyone plays by the same rules.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

Never used a suppressor. At times used ear plugs.


----------

